# Be careful.....they're crawling about



## greybeard (Apr 22, 2019)

Th


 thats in an empty 200lb lick tub..


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2019)

Is that 2 copperheads?


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 23, 2019)

Or 3?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 23, 2019)

Yikes!


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 23, 2019)

How many are in there?!!


----------



## greybeard (Apr 23, 2019)

A mating pair.


----------



## Carla D (Apr 23, 2019)

Doesn’t look like any more mating will be taking place.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 24, 2019)

Plenty more where those came from....


----------



## greybeard (Apr 24, 2019)

Copperheads are prolific all over East Texas...if there are leaves or pine needles, you'll find 'em.


----------

